# Biewer pups



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

I started a thread about this earlier but I have a question. Ok, are these babies technically yorkies? I have seen some breeders that say briewer yorkies. 
I found a breeder named littlebieweryorkies. They seem to have some really gorgeous pups. Right now she has two available. A boy 8 months old weighs 1.5 pounds. Yes I said 1.5 lbs for $4500. She also has a girl that I can't remember everything about. 
Opinions please.


----------



## luvnmymaltese (Dec 14, 2011)

It really is confusing. I pm'd you.


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Thank you. I really want one and I think Ace would love a playmate. But seriously 1.5 lbs that totally scares me. Yes that is a lot of mulla. Ace was $1200. Of course you see prices all over the place. I'm sure the price is because of the size. I could never part with a baby I had for 8 months. Just me.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Gosh on Facebook the other day there were 3 Biewer Yorkies rescued. They were beautiful. I can't remember the particulars but they sure were gorgeous. If you are interested I will look for the info.


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh yes. Thank you.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I would recommend really doing research and making sure you are going with a reputable breeder. I could be wrong, but hiking up the price due to size doesn't sound like a reputable show breeder to me...at least not the ones I have experience with. Maybe try posting on the Yorkie forum...more people may know Biewers there and would be able to better guide you regarding reputable breeders.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

As Crystal said earlier, Biewers are not considered yorkies, but technically Terriers. I would warn about purchasing any breed who weighs only 1.5 pounds at 8 months. JMHO


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Yep I told my husband we would have to keep him in a hamster cage since that is about how big he is. 
She has had him of course since he as born. I "think" she was planning to hold him back from his liter but is now selling him. I personally could never part with a baby I had for 8 months at any price. If you offered me the world for Ace you wouldn't get him. 
I've been checking on a couple of other boards too. I would much rather save a baby with no home if that works out.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I don't know much about Biewers but 1.5 pounds is frighteningly small no matter what the breed. Like Crystal, I also wonder about genetic health when you're deliberately breeding two recessive genes for multiple generations. 

They are very pretty, though, and if your heart is set on one, I'd suggest rescue rather than lining the pockets of someone just trying to make money off of puppies.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

There are several threads on SM on how to find a reputable breeder and what the signs of "greeders" are. I'd recommend reading those first before reaching out to any breeders - you don't want to be buying from someone who is just selling puppies to make money, and doing so in less than ethical ways. Honestly, the breeder you mentioned does not look like a reputable one to me, at all. If it were me, I'd move on and look elsewhere. I looked at her website and all I can see is her going on and on about how TINY her dogs are. The available puppy is posed next to all kinds of objects to show how small he is. :smilie_tischkante: 

Like others have mentioned, please do consider rescue as well. But if you end up going the breeder route, please please make sure you are looking at reputable breeders only! Good luck in your search!


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

I looked at the wbsite and it has several red flags. the most prominent being the advertising of tiny size over quality and the photos next to TV remote, cell phone, etc. all say RUN!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Here is the little beauty Paisley(Paisley's Life) that is on FB! She!s adorable!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> Here is the little beauty Paisley(Paisley's Life) that is on FB! She!s adorable!


Sorry, I just found out she's a Parti Yorkie, not a Biewer!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Never saw a "Parti Yorkie" but she certainly is adorable!! Just look at that face???? Is that just too cute for words!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> Never saw a "Parti Yorkie" but she certainly is adorable!! Just look at that face???? Is that just too cute for words!!


From what I understand, a Parti Yorkie is when a recessive gene shows up, and a Biewer is specially bred to a standard. Both began with traditional Yorkies. This info is from someone on a Yorkie forum that breeds Yorkies.


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Yep after all of my research and such. They are a total different breed. Different DNA and so darn tootin cute.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Cyndilou said:


> Yep after all of my research and such. They are a total different breed. Different DNA and so darn tootin cute.


And a whole lot of money for something that isn't even a recognized breed. I used to give some credit to some of the newer breeds that have been accepted by the American Rare Breed Dog Club, which is the first step in becoming a recognized breed. However my experience with the Mi-Ki breeders has left me with a very sour taste and realizing they are a bunch of uneducated people selling puppies as a business using verbiage to sound legitimate and not getting the guidance (nor wanting it) they so desperately need. (I have purposely distanced myself from those breeders because I fear I have unintentionally led some of my FB friends to them, and that my 'friendship' with them gave them credibility to my friends.) I look to see true major health issues, especially in the area of skeletal issues and behavioral issues due to such poor breeding in a rather limited number of breeders in the next several years. So just be aware or maybe _*beware*_ that this may be the same thing with other non-recognized breeds. And again...think about what makes a Biewer TERRIER a Biewer Terrier. Purposely breeding a line of dogs with a recessive gene. Again, I have no idea if this is ok or not. But I would certainly be asking some experienced breeders of other breeds who know and understand genetics before paying what is truly an insane amount of money for a pet Biewer as your next furbaby.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

And from what I have seen on various website of those who do Breed and offer their Biewer Puppies for sale, they are a very expensive Breed. But then again, so are many other types of Breeds as well. There are Maltese Breeders that also charge a rather large amount of money for their Puppies too. I for one could never afford to pay thousands of dollars for any type of dog.


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

They are pretty rare since they haven't been around very long and that probably has something to do with the price. To me honestly the prices aren't that bad. I've found many for less than $1000. We certainly won't be getting one with out doing our homework.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

There is a Biewer BREED club of America, it tells about what they!re trying to , and are doing. It also shows the Breeders that are affiliated with the club. 

Biewer Breed Club of America


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Furbabies mom said:


> There is a Biewer BREED club of America, it tells about what they!re trying to , and are doing. It also shows the Breeders that are affiliated with the club.
> 
> Biewer Breed Club of America


And as was mentioned in the other thread, there is the Biewer Terrier Club of America. Which is legit? Which is more credible? Until they get their act together as a breed and have only one parent club, there is no way of knowing. And I'm really sorry but to pay as much money for a pet dog as you would for a show dog with full akc registration, that is considered to have faults from the breed it stemmed from and is not a recognized breed nor even established enough to have a single organized parent club, needs some serious consideration as to what supporting such a dog by buying one does. I'm not trying to be hurtful but I want to make sure people truly understand what they are doing (possibly supporting byb's and not helping to benefit the dogs in health, temperament and conformation) before buying one. 

http://www.biewer-btca.com/


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## capone (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi

I can see why you are so interested in these puppies! They are adorable !! I don't know if you live in chi area...but starfish has 3 very small yorkies for a little over $300 each! They are a rescue org...

I also was on pet finder and there was a shih tzu pup only 1.5 lbs...so they are out there on rescue sites too... 

As I said...wow...so cute!!

I hope you find just the right pup...


----------

